# Monitor con problemas al conectar cable de video



## henry555 (Ene 20, 2009)

hola a todos mis amigos de  miren tengo un  problema con un monitor samsung modelo cvm4967p de 13 pulgadas el problemas es que cuando esta encendido pero sin conectar el cable de video el led frontal esta en estado de espera en luz ambar y parpadea pero al conectarle el cable posterior de video sin conectar al cpu, solo el cable se escucha un ruido como si hubiera un corto el led pasa a verde pero no se ilumina del todo y el ruido aumenta lo apago al instante antes que algo peor ocurra que sera?  el cable? o la etapa de video?


----------



## capitanp (Ene 21, 2009)

y a vos que te parece... que un cable haria eso?


----------



## Hectorantonio (Feb 28, 2009)

Estimado Henrhy555 , el monitor sin la conexion del cable, tiene que verse la trama del tubo encendido y un mensaje de falta de señal de video  , si no es asi la falla esta en el monitor , con respecto al ruido , la falla puede ser en la etapa de alta tension ,  o en la fuente , como vez , tendrias que revisar para mas datos .


----------

